
Yippies vs. Zippies: New book reveals ’70s counterculture feud - acsillag
http://thevillager.com/2018/02/25/yippies-vs-zippies-new-jerry-rubin-book-reveals-70s-counterculture-feud/
======
peapicker
Read pretty far and still no talk about what Yippies or Zippies believe,
giving no ground for conflict. I’m not a New Yorker and at almost 50, I’m
still too young to ‘just know’.

~~~
linksnapzz
TBH, the more I read about the '60s/70s counterculture, the more I'm convinced
Nixon wasn't so bad after all.

